# storm pics from ct



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

got stuck to deep hehehehe see its a white out


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

one from Mass.


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Was that sundays little storm?, but ne ways were gettin hit 8-10in tomorrow.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

sweeet i thought it 3-6


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

JET- What town you located in?


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

hey kubota, is the signature lawns over on lawnsite?


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

I was expecting a good amount tomorrow morning here in RI, but who knows now. I mounted up the plow anyways, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I still going with the window forecasting! I just don't trust them anymore...

Check this out... funny plow.. I'm going to recommend this to all the new guys that ask the same question here.. what kind of plow should I get, what the best plow etc etc... well here you go... lol http://www.marketlaunchers.com/knutson.html


----------



## KubotaJr (Dec 8, 2005)

Dirt Werx- Yea its me


----------

